
Taming the Front-End Monolith - jakejarvis
https://blog.logrocket.com/taming-the-front-end-monolith-dbaede402c39
======
chrbarrol
Interestingly my company is working on something that seeks to solve the same
problem. It is called Podium and was recently open-sourced: [https://podium-
lib.io/](https://podium-lib.io/)

While it is still under active development we are using it in production for
quite a lot of our new projects and it have worked very well for us so far!

------
pragmaticlurker
it would be cool to have a standalone tool like Postman that works without
internet

